
The Ascetic Beauty of Brancusi - wyndham
https://www.nybooks.com/daily/2018/07/28/the-ascetic-beauty-of-brancusi/
======
etiennemarcel
When Brancusi died, he left his workshop to the French state. It has been
rebuilt right in front of the Centre Pompidou and can be visited for free,
it's very interesting!

------
BrandoElFollito
I visited a retrospective of his art at the Paris Centre G Pompidou a few
years back.

I am not a huge fan of contemporary art and I had to endure five or six rooms
filled with ONE sculpture (some kind of an ovaloid with a small hole).
Polished, unpolished, steel, copper, all the variations. It was exhausting.

------
evancox100
Art collectors are insane

~~~
dang
Maybe so, but please don't post unsubstantive comments to Hacker News.

